

Google vs Microsoft vs Yahoo - rocky_ex
http://www.portfolio.com/images/site/editorial/illustrations/2008/02/cartoon-fish-large.jpg

======
mrb
It's actually Google vs Microsoft vs Yahoo vs AOL (small fish in the lower
left corner).

~~~
rocky_ex
Ah yes, I didn't see that small fellow :)

